# réseau WIFI limité juste entre Apple TV et IPAD



## igloo (23 Mai 2012)

je souhaite faire de la recopie video de mon IPAD sur la télé chez quelqu'un qui n'a pas de réseau wifi/ethernet (chez grand-mère par exemple ou en vacances).
Cela semble impossible sans un cable hdmi même si vous venez avec votre AppleTV. 

savez-vous comment faire pour transformer l'ipad en borne wifi juste pour lui  permettre de le relier à APPLE TV ? (ou inversement ?)

merci de votre aide


----------



## davidcaro2 (24 Mai 2012)

Le seul moyen je pense c est d avoir un téléphone en mode modem qui te servira de borne wifi pour y connecter ton iPad et ton atv . La tu pourras airplayer de ton iPad vers ton atv.Ça marche je l ai déjà testé !


----------



## igloo (29 Mai 2012)

Merci pour l'info

rappel: (lieu origine sans reseau - adsl - wifi - ethernet)

j'ai en effet fait un test avec mon iphone(free) activé en borne wifi.

c'est ok pour la recopie sur Apple tv du son et la photo.

cela fonctionne aussi avec la  borne wifi du disque externe goflex satellite.

Avec le goflex,  qui fourni une adresse ip pour accéder à son disque externe via navigateur (goflex a aussi sa propre appli ipad) , je n'ai trouvé que le navigateur ipad/safari  pour sélectionner un film et  lancer une recopie video vers ATV mais  seulement pour des fichier mp4 et non des avi.

les multiples lecteurs video oplayer, xxxxplayer, ne gèrent pas le airplay video et passe directement en mode airplay audio. 
Mais il doit bien y en avoir un !
Si vous le connaissez ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (29 Mai 2012)

AirPlay ne gère que les formats officiellement supporté par Apple ( mp4, m4v, mov...)

Pour les avi, ça marche pas en AirPlay.


Ça peut marcher en recopie vidéo de la tablette, mais pas dans le menu des apps telle que VLD, oplayer...
Mais même dans ce cas la video apparaît plus petite sur la tv donc pas top.

Si quelqu un d autre passe par la et connaît la solution je suis preneur également.


----------



## alador63 (31 Mai 2012)

moi j'utilise Air Playit pour envoyer des video sur l'apple TV il lis tous les formats par contre tu dois auparavent enregistrer des fichiers sur l'app si tu n'est pas chez toi


----------

